# Masterbuilt smoker pictures



## abner (Dec 12, 2012)

I bought the food cart at a garage sale and used aluminum square tubing and casters for the smoker stand. Whattya think ?













DSC00617.jpg



__ abner
__ Dec 12, 2012


















DSC00616.jpg



__ abner
__ Dec 12, 2012


----------



## deltadude (Dec 12, 2012)

Abner welcome to SMF & the Electric forum unofficial home for MES owners.

Your cart setup should work just fine, looks good too.


----------



## cathy (Dec 16, 2012)

I like it and I need to do something here to get mine up some.


----------



## dad of four (Dec 17, 2012)

Is the unit secured (bolted, etc.) to the cart?
I'd hate to see the cart move, and the smoker topple over

I do like the idea.


----------

